
MILKED: We investigated organic milk - wstrange
http://projects.thestar.com/organic-milk/
======
syspec
> We found the product is no different than cheaper regular milk: The
> nutritional content, the synthetic vitamin D added after pasteurization, the
> levels of pesticides and metals and heart healthy fats – all the same.

> Canadian law forbids antibiotics and added growth hormones in any kind of
> milk.

If you're in Canada, then there's no need. If you're in the US, then those two
factors may still appeal to you.

~~~
rgbrenner
The FDA doesn't allow antibiotics in dairy cows, because they end up in the
milk. And most milk is labeled rBST-free. So there's little actual difference
between US and Canadian milk.

